# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > AVR >  برنامه نویسی avr

## محمدامین شریفی

این مقاله *از من نیست* ولی چون خیلی قشنگ بود حیفم اومد برای شما دوستان که می خواهید آنرا شروع کنید نزارم.
باید بگم برای نوشتن avr باید از یکی از زبان های c,vb,assembly استفاده کنیم 
که به ترتیب از compiler های :codevision,bascom,avrstudio استفاده کرد.
اگه شما vb بلید، می تونید با نوشتن برنامه تیم ربات ها رو کمک کنید :چشمک: 
همچنین می توانید مدار هایتان را در proteus بنویسید سپس آنرا آزمایش کنید.فکر کنم آخرین نسخه اش 7.2 باشه که میشه از اینترنت بارگیریش کرد.
لطفا مقاله هایتان را در همین جا بگزارید.
و اینجا نظر بدید:https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=110683

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

اینم چند تا فایل power point است که موشکافانه آمده است تمام قسمت compiler رو بررسی کرده است
امیدوارم با خواندن این فایل ها داداشی های حرفه ای داشته باشم :بوس:

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

اینم  یک مقاله مرجع به زبان assembly.باید ذکر کنم در برنامه نویسی avr باید یک دید سخت افزاری به برنامه هایتان بدهید.
و هنگام نوشتن برنامه هایتان سیستم عامل را فراموش کنید.
لطفا هنگام خواندن اینجوری :خیلی عصبانی:  نشید.بابا دارید از زبان سطح بالا ، زبان سطح پایین می خوانید.در ظمن شما می توانید برنامه هایی که نوشته اید را به assembly تبدیل کنید(این استادم گفت)در ظمن assembly های نوشته شده هم را می توانید در لابلای همه کدهای برنامه های c یا vbبگذارید(اینم خودم گفتم :چشمک: )

پیروز باشید

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

خوب خسته نباشید. تا اینجا خوب پیش رفتیم
اما انگلیسی رو نفهمیدید عیبی نداره :لبخند گشاده!: 
ما مترجمین که نمردیم.اینم یه ترجمه بی نقص از یکی از مترجم پارسی گو که زحمت تبدیل کردنش به شیرین ترین زبان را کشیده اند
با متن انگلیسیش بخونید که با اصطلاحات آشنا شوید
بارگیری:

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

خوب حالا یه کمی حرکات کششی انجام بدهید.
یه کتاب مرجع هست که پیشنهاد میشه قبل از شروع کردن avr اونو خونده باشید
به اسم:طراحی دیجیتال (مدار منطقی) اثر موریس مانو که ترجمه اش پر تو بازار.
اتفاقا تو اینترنت هم پر هست که می تونید با جستجوی :digital design morris mano
چون دادن لینک به بیرون اینجا گناه است من اینکار رو نکردم.ولی 100% پیدا میکنی :تشویق:

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

وقتی داشتید کتاب رو می خوندید تمرین یادتون نره منظورم ورزش نیست ها.
تمرین بر 2 نوع است
1.پیاده سازی آن با گیت،IC مربوطه ،برد بورد،باتری 5 ولت یا منبع تغزیه،سیم مفتولی،چند تا LED یا چراق 5 ولتی و دیگر هیچ
2.کار کردن با شبیه ساز که معروفترین آنها ب:CircuitMaker الف:proteus هست.
به نظر من در ابتدا کار کردن با circuit راحت تر.
پیشنهاد میکنم کتابش را هم نخرید

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

خوب حالا آموزش circuit شروع میشه.
چون پارسیشو پیدا نکردم تصمیم گرفتم خودم بنویسم.کارهایی که میگم رو به ترتیب انجام بدید
1.برنامه را اجرا کنید
2.بر روی نوار ابزار simulation را انتخاب کنید و digital را انتخاب کنید
3.در سمت چپ یک group box را مشاهده می کنید که شامل 3 tab است به نام های:browse,search,digital بر روی جست جو کلیک کنید و IC خود را بنویسید که می توانید هم نام IC و هم شماره IC باشه.مثل:nand یا 4011
4.حالا که همه چیز مرتب شد نوبت وصل کردن سیم wire است، خوب کاری نداره برامده گی های IC رو به هم  بزنید.یه کار دیگه هم میشه کرد علامت"+" رو میبینید کلیک کنید سر و ته ها ی IC رو روش کلیک کنید
5.گزینه ی run digital simulation را بزنید.
اوفف تمام شد داداشی
چند تا فایل نمونه که خودم ساختم رو گزاشتم
رو فایل ها کلیک کنید تا بیاد بالا :بوس:  :متعجب:  :بوس:

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

خوب حالا که قانع شدید که باید طراحی دیجیتال رو بلد باشید.
لبلساتون بپوشید برید جمهوری وسایل رو آماده کنید چون بدرد avr هم می خوره یه چیز میگم برید بخرید avrmega32 یا avrmega16 فوقش 5 هزار تومان است. بعدش هم باید یه programer بخری برای همون avr (قیمت و قطعه برای ماه پیش است الان فکر کنم... :اشتباه: ).بعدش هم برید انقلاب کتاب موریس مانو رو تهیه کنید.circuit maker 2000 هم از اینترنت بارگیری کنید. فکر کنم آخرین نسخه اش 2003 است یه آموزش circuit رو می زارم تا بارگیریش کنید:

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

حالا میریم سراغ proteus بزرگ
بچه ها این مقاله را بخوانید اگه درست بلد نشدید یه کتاب AVR بهتون معرفی می کنم که توش آموزش proteus نازنین را داده
اگه بازم کتاب خواستید .کتاب "مرجع کامل نرم افزار proteus" انتشارات فن آذر هست
که برای ما نرم افزاری ها بکار نمی آید.

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

همانطور که گفته شد یکی از زبان های avr همان زبانیست که در اغلب دانشگاهها از دیر باز تا الان با عناوین مختلف آموزش داده شده است.
و همچنین در دنیا هم طرفداران بیشتری نسبت به دیگر زبان ها دارد.پس خود را از این زبان محروم نکنید.مقاله زیر را بخوانید و یک برنامه ی ناز که با آن نوشته شده است:

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

خوب اینم چند تا pdf دیگه،خوب دیگه این همه pdf گزاشتن این می رستونه که دوستون دارم و دوست دارم خوب یاد بگیرید تا روی این تازه به دوران رسیده ها رو کم کنید
اول:چند تا وبگاه خارجی رو بهتون معرفی می کنم.دوستان با جستجوی عبارت"avr tutorial" هم می تونید وبگاه های خوبی رو پیدا کنید:http://www.avrtutor.com/ و  
http://avr-asm.tripod.com/index.html
دوم:قسمت اولش خراب بود ولی بقیش سالم بود و گزاشتم:
خوب دیگه همش اینجا جا نشد میره پست بعدی....

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

ادامه بارگیری...
حالا که تا اینجا با هم بودیم خوبه که یه وبگاه خوب هم بهتون معرفی کنم که بسیار از کتاب morris mano الهام گرفته است.
حتما ببینید:http://www.play-hookey.com/digital
 :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

خوب تا یادم نرفته بگم که ما نرم افزاری ها باید با پورت هم و ارتباط از رایانه به وسایل جانبی هم بلد باشیم.یه کتاب با همین موضوع انتشارات نص چاپ کرده است.
اینم یه مقاله خوب

----------


## Mbt925

دوست عزیز ، مشکلات و سوالات در همین تاپیک مطرح میشه.
نیازی به تاپیک جدید نیست.

----------


## sudy3090

من برنامه وصل کردن صفحه کلید 4×4 به میکرو AVRرو می خوام که هر کلیدی که زدیم روی LCDگرافیکی مدل TS12864A-2 نشون بده.(به زبان c)

----------


## r0ot$harp

*




 نوشته شده توسط sudy3090


من برنامه وصل کردن صفحه کلید 4×4 به میکرو AVRرو می خوام که هر کلیدی که زدیم روی LCDگرافیکی مدل TS12864A-2 نشون بده.(به زبان c)


دوست عزیز برنامه ای که شما می خواهید مربوط به این تاپیک نمی شود . شما باید در بخش الکترونیک اگر سایت دارد پست بزنید . ویا در سایت Eca.ir در قسمت Avr شما این درخواست را بدهید . 





باتشکر احسان 
*

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

دوستان اگر مقالات یا تاپیک های مفیدی را سراغ داشتند معرفی کنند.

----------


## alirezalahij

سلام


ویرایش دوم کتاب با اضافه کردن 30مثال(****تابلو روان+ساعت با سون سگمنت(کامل)+تولید صدا+قفل رمز دیجتال+کنترل دور موتور+Pwm+فرکانس متر+ و..............) تموم شد.

تمام پروژه های کتاب شامل 
سورس کامل برنامه به زبان بسکام
فایل شبیه سازش پروتیوس
شماتیک و توضیحات
هستند.



http://www.4shared.com/file/60362781...ified=f726d97d


pas=www.eca.ir

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

جدیدا ماکروسافت در حال توسعه محیطی برای برنامه نویسی سیستم های embedded میباشد.البته پیش تر هم امکان برنامه نویسی موبایل را هم برای دات نت نویس ها فراهم کرده بود ولی اکنون طیف وسیع تری از وسایل را تحت پوشش قرار داده است.اینم لینک سایت.
بچه ها توصیه میکنم این لینک را هم بخوانید چون دیدتان نسبت به موضوع باز تر میشود.

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

با توجه به علاقه دوستان به مبحث "کار با درگاه های ورودی و خروجی"در زیر چند تاپیکی که در این باره بحث کرده اند را آورده ام،اگر باز هم تاپیک های مشابه ای با این موضوع را دیدم میگذارم.
usb intro LED C#‎Port VBPort WinPort DelphyPort screen

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

در این پست میخواهم میکرویی را به شما معرفی کنم که دارای معماری پردازنده 32 بیت میباشد، و از آنها، از خودپردازهای بانک تا موبایل های سری N نوکیا بصورت گسترده استفاده میشود. و جز آن دسته از فناوری هایی محسوب میشود که هنوز هم در حال پیشرفت هست.در این میکروها انواع سیستم عامل ها قابل نصب است و همچنین به صورت درونی دارای ماشین مجازی جاوا میباشد!. 
تیم گسترش دهنده ما(که شامل گروه نرم افزار و الکترونیک میباشد) هنگامی که میخواست با این وسیله کار کند با کمبود شدید منابع آموزش فارسی و همچنین فقدان بردهای آماده آن در ایران مواجه شد. از همین رو بر آن شد که در یک کار گروهی قوی از پس این معضل برآید.مقاله زیر هم قسمت اول آموزش این وسیله میباشد.
*نکته :این پست پیوسته ویرایش میشود*
پیروز باشید.

----------


## mhf1927

سلام بچه ها
خسته نباشین
همونطور دوست عزیزمون آقا امین گفتن که فکر کنم منظورشون همون ARM هست، منابع فارسی واسه این میکروکنترلر که بهتره بگیم میکروپروسور خیلی کمه و من هم در به در دنبال منابعی واسه یادگرفتن و دادن یه سورس کامل واسه آموزش هستم
همه جوره از شما کمک میخوام و نتیجه ی کار رو هم در اختیار همه قرار میدیم
امیدوارم بشه انجام داد... آخه کار که نشد نداره

----------


## farzadsw

یه تاپیک برای میکروی آرم هست ، اونجا سوالتون رو بپرسید
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...=166184&page=5

----------


## mehdin69

سلام
می خواستم ببینم کامپایلری هست که کدی که با برنامه نویسی تحت .NET نوشته شده رو به میکروکنترلر بده؟
مرسی

----------

